# pets to morocco



## 95756 (Jul 16, 2005)

does anyone know whether we can bring our dog legally back into spain after visiting morocco, needless to say she she fully inocullated and has an up to date passport. :


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No answers yet on this one so i thought i'd bump it to the top.

I think the only countries that have a reciprocal agreement for pets (pet passport scheme) is those within the EU. 
As Morrocco is not an EU country then i would think full quarantine rules apply although i'm not 100% sure. Hopefully someone more learned can confirm this?

This might be relevant with the forthcoming 2006 Morrocco rally if anyone going has a pet?

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I can't help but this site should have all the info

http://www.defra.gov.uk/

Jim


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Detourer is the man for Morocco see his post in Pets link below

Tony

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-745.html&highlight=morocco


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Hi Kribbs,
We are going to Morocco mid November for about three months.
I have recently phoned both ferry companies operating Algeciras to Morocco on this subject and they both said there is no problem!
Peter.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just back today from Morocco......

For the first time ALL in my group where asked, as we left Morocco, if they had cats/dogs in vehicles. Again I saw dogs tied up at border...I assume taken from "Brit" passport holders.

BIG notices up for Spanish residence (that will allow free passage of pets) reminding that chip/paperwork needed.

In short I think it is clear that no UK resident can take a pet in/out of Morocco......


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DEFRA Fact sheet.. its a pdf file

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/factsheet/eufactsheet4a.pdf


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks to Detourer for the latest info, and to ScotJimland for the link. 
Something puzzles me. If dogs are left tied up at the border, why would Morocco want to retain dodgey dogs? Or is it the Spanish authorities not letting them through. In which case, why would they let Spanish dogs through which presumably have had similar treatments to UK ones and have been exposed to the same conditions in Morocco?
My next step is to try and contact someone in Morocco about it.
I have set my heart on Morocco this winter, and don't want to have to change my plans!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cellerman

Would stress not an expert or at all clear on the pet situation re Morocco.......but observations and your points¨

Dogs held at border may be there for all sorts of reasons.......got in OK but did not have paperwork, chip etc etc.......At times you can cross into Morocco with min fuss...........no questions, no looking in vehicles etc etc. The same applies going out........but if you do get stopped and all is not in order they are quite infexable........also pedigree dogs are worth a few $ in Morocco. Faced with not being able to leave the country with your pet a heart breaking choice will have to be made........stay with it or leave it!

I think that the Spanish regs re transport of pets is quite different from UK. UK-Morocco..........no. Spain-Morocco........OK. 

Like I said I have been in and out many times, shown "Spanish" paperwork (Sometimes) and never had a problem.

All I can say is that for the first time all the UK reg Motorhomes in my last tour group were stopped and specifically asked if they had cats or dogs. unfortunately I had already cleared and was on the Spanish side, so could not ask questions.

I am over again next month and will try and get info.


Ray


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

Detourer said:


> Hi Cellerman
> 
> Would stress not an expert or at all clear on the pet situation re Morocco.......but observations and your points¨
> 
> ...


Intend heading towards Morocco and was wondering what the current situation regarding dogs re entering the EEC from a non EEC country was.Cairngorm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs Morocco*

Hi

I e mailed Ray at Desert Detours about this last week, but the reply did not seem very optimistic. I was thinking of doing a Morocco trip next winter, before hitting Tenerife. I deleted it as I ruled out the idea but seem to think there was mention of a three month wait period or something.

Suggest you e mail Ray or contact Defra. From the info I sourced myself, it is not possible to go to Morocco under the PETS scheme.

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I think it is probably to do with the fact that for UK residents it is not a permitted country for uk dogs to enter into Morocco and then be able to return to the UK. Its not so much going into Morocco that is the problem but when returning to the UK you are supposed to declare that your pet hasn't been outside the permitted countries.

I daresay UK residents were doing this and then the UK cottoned onto this and realised they were coming back into Spain where nobody checked and then of course eventually came back to the UK


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Dogs Morocco*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I e mailed Ray at Desert Detours about this last week, but the reply did not seem very optimistic. I was thinking of doing a Morocco trip next winter, before hitting Tenerife. I deleted it as I ruled out the idea but seem to think there was mention of a three month wait period or something.
> 
> ...


I was concerned that we would not get back from Morocco to Spain.Reading the posts again it would appear that Spain to Morocco and back is OK. The three month wait you mention, is that for re-entering the UK after visiting a country outwith the EEC. If that was the case it would not be a problem for me as we could depart Morocco on the 20th of March and return to Scotland for the 25th of June.I will attempt to read through the bumph or it might be easier to phone.Cairngorm


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Hi, check "pets from unlisted countries" under Annex A on the Defra website. the wait appears to be 6 months


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Hi All,
We are ending our second three-month spell in Morocco.
Entering Morocco with a pet is straightforward with the correct paperwork
Ditto for exiting to any EEC country except UK.
However, to go back to the UK, the pet must either remain in another EEC country for SIX months before entering UK, or go into quarantine in UK for SIX months.
I did a lot of research on the subject!!!!!!!


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

chellaman said:


> Hi All,
> We are ending our second three-month spell in Morocco.
> Entering Morocco with a pet is straightforward with the correct paperwork
> Ditto for exiting to any EEC country except UK.
> ...


It's good to get reassurance for something that you want to do. I pressed the thanks button but nothing seemed to happen. Thanks anyway. Cairngorm


----------

